# I am totally hooked now!!



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Mia's Mom invited me over for a visit...and when I saw Mia...OMG! The cutest, fluffiest, sweetest thing I have ever seen. Now I dont know how I can wait 3 weeks for my fluffy baby to come home. I think I may become a Maltese puppy addict. Anyone else out there from Miami? Lets have a big play date!!! Thanks Maggie!!!







</span>


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Mia's Mom invited me over for a visit...and when I saw Mia...OMG! The cutest, fluffiest, sweetest thing I have ever seen. Now I dont know how I can wait 3 weeks for my fluffy baby to come home. I think I may become a Maltese puppy addict. Anyone else out there from Miami? Lets have a big play date!!! Thanks Maggie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Carmen I am so glad you had a wonderful experience with this fascinating breed.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Any time Carmen. These little furbabies capture your heart and that it!














If hubby would let me I would have 3 or 4 greet me at the door when I get home. Any South Floridians that want to get together for a play date let me and Carmen know...Does anyone know of any dog shows in S. Florida this year?

Maggie

PS.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Any time Carmen. These little furbabies capture your heart and that it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get show information here:

http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/showmain.htm


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Heya,



We live in South Florida also. This weekend there is a Miami Dog Show and then the following weekend there is one in West Palm Beach. We are fortunate to have such active clubs around here.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Heya,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...this is the weekend that I pick up Cody in IL.....





















I can't go to the dog show


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Mia's Mom invited me over for a visit...and when I saw Mia...OMG! The cutest, fluffiest, sweetest thing I have ever seen. Now I dont know how I can wait 3 weeks for my fluffy baby to come home. I think I may become a Maltese puppy addict. Anyone else out there from Miami? Lets have a big play date!!! Thanks Maggie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carmen congrats on your new baby. I know you will become a Maltese fanatic before you know it. Where did you decide to get him from.


----------

